# I feel like the worst Mom in the world!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have always cut my dogs nails. I never had a problem. Last night, I was cutting Wolfies nails, and I slipped and cut the quick! It was bleeding all over the place. I used a mens styptic pencil to stop the bleeding. I hope this was ok, but it was the only thing I could think of at the time to stop the bleeding. I felt awful for doing that to him last night. He seems ok. He's running around and acting goofy as usual. I still feel like the worst mom ever! I need to finish the other nails, but now I am scared to do it. I hope that Wolfie will let me do it. He was always pretty good about it.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If you don't have stop quick just use flour, that will stop the bleeding. Do you look at the under side of the nails? It's easy to see where the quick is there (as long as they aren't caked with mud).


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I do look at the underside of the nails. His nails are black so it's kind of hard to see. I didn't know about the flour. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have done that before too. As they say *&%$ happens. Thats one of the reasons Im leaning toward the dremel. And my dogs nails are so thick, even the puppy's nails are getting thick. Im still using the Pedi Paw battery opperated one till I get good with it. My big dogs are fine with it, the puppy however, isn't to thrilled with it touching her nails while turned on. Give him extra love & a cookie always helps.
Corn starch is good, I've even used flour to stop bleeding.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I was looking at the pedi paw. Does it work well?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We used a regular dremel from Home Depot in puppy class. Each week we practiced putting the pups on a table and grinding a few nails. A regular dremel tool is the same thing only sturdier, less expensive and probably last a lot longer than the Pedi Paw.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Baking soda will also stop the bleeding. As for the Pedi Paw, I have only used it on my Chihuahua mix's nails and it worked fine. To be honest, I am such a chicken when it comes to cutting their nails that I go to the vet and pay them to do it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

BayouBaby said:


> Baking soda will also stop the bleeding. As for the Pedi Paw, I have only used it on my Chihuahua mix's nails and it worked fine. To be honest, I am such a chicken when it comes to cutting their nails that I go to the vet and pay them to do it.


I am actually thinking of doing this now! I did Chief's nails all his life and Wolfies and this is actually the very first time I cut one of them! Maybe I am getting old and need glasses now or something.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

This is why I am a big fan of the dremel also. Bought it from Amazon. Pedi paws is no good for thick nails.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

The Pedi Paw would be good for small dogs, not for 3 big dogs. But I can say it does file the nails down, I'll go thru to many batterys and heads. It does have the safty plastic top around the head with a little opening for the nail. I am feeling more comfortable with it. 
I will probably go to Home Depot and get a real dremel, I know you have to be carefull and should have safty glasses. At least I can practice with the Pedi Paw.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Dremel here and love it!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dont feel bad!!! it happens and they still love us!


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I also just use a regular dremmel. Mattie will not tolerate the clippers any more, but will let me dremmel.

I buy a big giant raw soup bone, and the ONLY time she gets it is when I do her nails. I just keep the bone in the freezer between dremmel's. She gets so excited when I pull that plastic bag out of the freezer.....


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Dremel here too - the great thing is the two times I have actually hit the quick, it is such a tiny spot that Kokoda doesn't even notice, and it stops bleeding before I can even get the styptic out, just a bit of pressure.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You aren't a bad dog mom! Don't worry, even the best of us accidently quick them on occasion. I trim all my own dogs nails and rarely quick one, but on the rare occasion that it does happen I certainly feel bad about it, but they do forgive us. All of mine are still good about having their nails clipped.

I have often thought of switching to a dremel, but haven't done it yet. I've been clipping for so long and it's so quick and easy after all these years...but I think I will switch eventually.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

BayouBaby said:


> Baking soda will also stop the bleeding. As for the Pedi Paw, I have only used it on my Chihuahua mix's nails and it worked fine. To be honest, I am such a chicken when it comes to cutting their nails that I go to the vet and pay them to do it.


I'm with you on this one. Hondo has funky nails on his foot that is missing toes. They never make contact with the ground, so the grow funny. I want them kept short as possible to avoid getting hung on anything. But I can't trust my old eyes to do the job.  So far, if I'm bringing Hondo in for just his one foot to be trimmed, the vet hasn't charged me. :laugh:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I think we have all done that. I had a vet once tell me to use super glue, it worked great! I use the Pedicure, it is different than the Pedi Paw. It has a rechargeable battery and has more power. It has worked great on all 3 dogs.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I nipped Rayden once. He milked it for days, limping and acting all hurt. I was beside myself and got mad when DH started laughing. I went off on him and he said "Um, you do realize he's limping on the wrong foot, don't you?"
Yup, he was faking He would run around all happy and normal when I wasn't looking, then start limping and moaning when he saw me. I guess it wasn't too painful if he forgot which foot it was


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I nipped Rayden once. He milked it for days, limping and acting all hurt. I was beside myself and got mad when DH started laughing. I went off on him and he said "Um, you do realize he's limping on the wrong foot, don't you?"
> Yup, he was faking He would run around all happy and normal when I wasn't looking, then start limping and moaning when he saw me. I guess it wasn't too painful if he forgot which foot it was


LMAO!! That's awesome!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

kiya said:


> I have done that before too. As they say *&%$ happens. Thats one of the reasons Im leaning toward the dremel. And my dogs nails are so thick, even the puppy's nails are getting thick. Im still using the Pedi Paw battery opperated one till I get good with it. My big dogs are fine with it, the puppy however, isn't to thrilled with it touching her nails while turned on. Give him extra love & a cookie always helps.
> Corn starch is good, I've even used flour to stop bleeding.


One other hint about using a dremel or pedi-paw or similar device is to hold the nail firmly as this dramatically cuts down the wierd vibration the dog feels! seems to help a lot with Baron and his nails.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, I think it's best not to over-react, and they get over it. 

Stypic pencil, I think that is stypic powder that they use in Quick Stop.

When I first nicked Frodo (my first dog), I thought he was going to bleed to death. I felt so bad. I knew nothing about quick stop, or flour or anything that would stop that vein. 

Many a quick later, I carry my little bottle of quick stop with my toenail clippers just in case. Carry an umbrella and it never rains.


----------



## GSDGIRLS (Jan 7, 2002)

Search results for: 'dremel' here at harborfreight.com dremels are a lot cheaper.my sister in law got the 10.00 one and it is working great for her golden...i see they have a 19.00 one also with 4 speeds..


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

lol Rayden just knows a sucker when he sees one. I've always been a calm, grab the flour, and deal with the problem. But even after it stopped bleeding, he kept limping. 2 hours later, he's still limping. I called the vet, they said just to keep an eye on him. Next day, he was still limping. I was freaking out and getting ready to load him in the truck.


----------

